

The Worst Waiter in History - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/the-worst-waiter-in-history/

======
davnola
See also Wong Kei's in London's Chinatown. Its notorious rudeness is/was part
of the attraction.

[http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/feb...](http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2014/feb/24/rudest-
restaurant-london-wong-kei)

